

Ask HN:  - vipulneo

Which database is more suitable for building applications which involve joins OrientDb or Neo4j?
======
lvca
They are both GraphDB with index-free adjacency. Look at the page
[http://orientdb.com/orientdb-vs-neo4j/](http://orientdb.com/orientdb-vs-
neo4j/) to know the differences between two products from the OrientDB point
of view.

------
pablovidal85
Relational databases like MySQL or PostgreSQL.

